# Terminator Light Conversion



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Anyone have any advice for putting Thunder Hammer and Shields on AoBR Termites? I want to be able to swap out the arms so I can keep the storm bolters and PF.
Help!?


----------



## Kaizer (Aug 14, 2008)

A very simple idea, but kind of expensive.

What you need:
Your AoBR terminators
a box of assault terminators
Magnets

You take your AoBR terminators and cut of that little tip going into the arm. Instead you put a magnet into the side of the terminator and put a little piece of magnetic metal into the shoulderpiece. Now the arm is replaceable.

Afterwards you open your assault terminator box and put together the torso and the legs of them. Here you once more put a magnet into the side of the terminators. Now you take the stormshield/thunderhammer arms and lightningclaw arms and put a little piece of magnetic metal into the shoulderpiece. Now those arms are replaceable too. The reason for I suggest not using magnets in both shoulder and the side is that it might be to powerfull, but it depends on which magnets you choose.

At the end you got 10 terminators being able to be equiped with either lightning claws, thunderhammers/stormshield or PF/stormbolter


----------



## theoncomingstorm (Jun 24, 2008)

yeh i'd sugest as above, works really well, i planned to do some to normal marines, but i kinda ran out of money, stupid world of warcraft keeps eating my gaming/warhammer budget for each month


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I have the AoBR Termites.
I might just bit order the thunderhammer sprue.
I can get magnets here:
http://www.amazon.com/MAGCRAFT®-Mag...000SJ7IPS?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1221690845&sr=8-10

I figure it'll be $30-35 to do. Sure beats the $60 that the Assault Termites are now.


----------



## silversurfer (Sep 1, 2008)

I did it so here is the pic to help you :










By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-17


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I got the TH/SS and claws off eBay. Very easy to do, though I didn't magnetise.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll post pictures when they're finished.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

You might also like to look at this simple tutorial - link. It may well save you some cash!


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

While that's not the look I am going for my Terminators, I am going to use this for a Captain. that is such a great idea. Thanks.


----------

